# Should I trim the fat from a pork loin???



## spaceace999 (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm hoping I can get a quick response since I'm smoking tomorrow!

I plan to smoke a pork loin wrapped in bacon. Should I trim the fat from the pork loin first or leave it?


----------



## eman (Jul 10, 2015)

if there are spots of heavy fat you can trim them .I go to about 1/8th - 1/4 ". .A loin does not have much internal fat so you want to leave some on the outside


----------



## ak1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Depending on your loins, sure. Here we typically have very little fat left once the loin is trimmed.


----------



## spaceace999 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks for the replies! It sounds like this is another personal preference topic. As it turns out, my 8 lb loin has quite a bit of fat on one half and not much on the other. I cut it in half, trimmed some of the really thick fat on the one half and we'll now see which one we like better!!


----------

